# Santos 01 Grinder/Mini Ek43 look alike



## pirate (Mar 22, 2015)

Anyone had any experience or heard anything about the santos 01 spice mill/coffee grinder.

The model they use the legs off for making stubby ek43s? i think.

cant find anything online.

http://www.santos.fr/en/products/coffee/moulin-a-cafe-boutique/moulin-a-cafe-tiroir/01/


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The man like @coffeechap knows them, they're not bad deli grinders from what i gather


----------



## pirate (Mar 22, 2015)

so not recommended for home use? designed more for shop use?

am i following right?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

They're designed for munching through bags at a time rather than single doses which is why they have bag clips or those boxes attached. You can single dose on them reasonably well


----------



## pirate (Mar 22, 2015)

theres one 2 miles away for £90...do I do it? or put money towards something better?


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

@grumpydaddy has/had one which he kindly leant me, maybe he can advise. For the day I had it I found it hard to get on with but they seem pretty well put together.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

pirate said:


> theres one 2 miles away for £90...do I do it? or put money towards something better?


Depends, what do you want from a grinder? Do you change beans/brew method a lot or tend to stick with the same bag of beans until they're done?


----------



## pirate (Mar 22, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Depends, what do you want from a grinder? Do you change beans/brew method a lot or tend to stick with the same bag of beans until they're done?


I rarely change beans. I want something more consistent, using a rancilio rocky just now and its stepped and I hate it.

Im really just trying to upgrade on a budget if im honest.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

pirate said:


> I rarely change beans. I want something more consistent, using a rancilio rocky just now and its stepped and I hate it.
> 
> Im really just trying to upgrade on a budget if im honest.


Or sure id want this for espresso use


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

This might not be the grinder you're looking for


----------



## pirate (Mar 22, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> This might not be the grinder you're looking for


yeah its absolutely hideous, but I thought it might be worth looking into as it was close/reasonably cheap in comparison to others.

Ill keep looking.


----------



## pirate (Mar 22, 2015)

On that note, if anyone is after it. Could probably get him to £70, id be willing to package/post.

https://www.gumtree.com/p/restaurant-catering-equipment/coffee-grinder-/1135507036


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

If you like single dosing it is really simple to use with very little retention. The downside, apart from the looks, has to be that it needs a couple of mods. First changing the burrs then removing the stepping. This latter mod means that there is no method of locking the grind setting. ~I took a punt on compatibility and bought my burrs on ebay for cheap but this too will add to the cost of the purchase and you would probably have to endure static issues until they have been seasoned.

So.....Speed of grind ease of use and results are quite highly rated by me...... in the sub £150 category....... a lot less faff than a doser

EDIT: Anyone purchasing should ensure that he sees the adjustment in operation ..... Mine was corroded in place having not been used for years. Required hammer and drift and penetrating oil to strip it down.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Isn't this the base that fits the EK? Almost worth the price for an EK owner looking to go stubby if so.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

You can get a new base from Santos for £70-ish quid.


----------



## pirate (Mar 22, 2015)

Oh I was under the impression that they were stepless.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

These are great grinders and retain very little coffee, as has been said above they are stepped but it is overcomeable, it is like a mini Ek ! If you can get the santos burrs they have a specific cut on them for the grinder. As said be careful buying second hand but a bargain can certainly be had


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

These are the ones I fitted.... http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Azkoyen-D-64-Espresso-Coffee-Grinder-blades-64x37x9mm-original-New-/230958762413?hash=item35c63709ad

these are what was fitted.....http://www.cateringparts.ie/Products/GRINDING-BURRS-SANTOS-(PAIR)-LEFT__1251081.aspx

Getting rid of the stepping is easy, adding some form of friction pad in its place should also be easy. If I was not so lazy I would do that and some work on the "keyway" that stops the adjustable burr from rotating. Mine has too much "slack".


----------



## pirate (Mar 22, 2015)

There's an exploded diagram available on their site. I'll download it just now and have a look.

Did you find the azkoyen burrs an improvement?


----------

